# Turner Motorsport takes delivery of future TMS E90 Racecar



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

In anticipation of both the 2006 Grand-Am Cup and SPEED Touring Car seasons, TMS has taken delivery of a new 2006 E90 BMW 330i.

Will Turner: "This car will eventually be a racecar for one of the two series we run in the 2006 season, we will also use it to develop and test a number of high-performance products for the street."


























[/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dhabes said:


> In anticipation of both the 2006 Grand-Am Cup and SPEED Touring Car seasons, TMS has taken delivery of a new 2006 E90 BMW 330i.
> 
> Will Turner: "This car will eventually be a racecar for one of the two series we run in the 2006 season, we will also use it to develop and test a number of high-performance products for the street."


With those wheels that thing looks smokin' hot already...

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking great!

Is that a Mclaren in the background? :angel:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

The wheels would look A LOT BETTER if they were staggered! Can't wait to see what you guys turn out at Turner Motorsport!


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

The wheels were simply put on for test fitment. Clearly, by the second pic, they are on backwards but again it was simply a test fit.

Yes that is a or the McLaren in the background. :bow: :bow:

#007 to be exact. It is one hell of a car. more here. http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/project_mclaren.shtml


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ahhhh I thought BMW would provide them a body in white...


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

i highly doubt body in whites are available yet but I could be wrong. I know 2005 is devoted to the development of the E90 touring car for BMW Motorsports. In addition, this car will also be the test mule for new TMS E90 parts. Im sure this car will not be touched by Marc (head of tms racing essentially) for at least a month...if not till the end of the 2005 race season. TMS racing has a very busy schedule in june. 2 GAC races, 2 SCCA national races with the new T2 car, and SWC at limerock starting june 30. 

And what do you mean by "provide"...bmw provides very little for almost all SWC and GAC teams. The contingency program is decent but actual "donations" are rare if not non existent, unfortunately  .


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

What's the plan for the moonroof?

I guess I guessed wrong... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1202668#post1202668


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

This car will be a daily driver for a while to get an idea of perfomance and test mods etc...so there are a few "comfort" options.

Im sure a plate will be welded in.


----------



## Ben Carufel (Jul 20, 2003)

Someone needs to be sternly talked to for parking the F1 in the sun .


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

So I take it I shouldnt show you pics of the F1 LM in the snow??? :dunno: 

Or I shouldnt tell you that the owner of the mclaren drove it to Lime Rock in pouring rain a few yrs back :yikes: 

haha, i know your kidding. The #007 McLaren is driven pretty regularly in the summer. :thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

dhabes said:


> So I take it I shouldnt show you pics of the F1 LM in the snow??? :dunno:


 :eeps: I wanna see the pics.

Cant wait to see the E90 in race trim. :thumbup:


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe with a racing paintjob you could even make the E90 look good. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

, cant wait to see that in a race


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

dhabes said:


> The #007 McLaren is driven pretty regularly in the summer. :thumbup:


I'm sure there's no shortage of volunteers just itching to take her around the block. :bigpimp:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know yet how the e90 engine will be modified for racing? I'm curious about how Valvetronic will be dealt with. In the past, racing engines would be built to rev higher than the street versions- but I've read that Valvetronic impses some limitations on revs. Would the Valvetronic head be ditched completely in favor of a traditional valve/ and throtte body setup? Usuing valvetronic would also mean that aftermarket engine menagament could probably not be used.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

:eeps: :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> Does anyone know yet how the e90 engine will be modified for racing? I'm curious about how Valvetronic will be dealt with. In the past, racing engines would be built to rev higher than the street versions- but I've read that Valvetronic impses some limitations on revs. Would the Valvetronic head be ditched completely in favor of a traditional valve/ and throtte body setup? Usuing valvetronic would also mean that aftermarket engine menagament could probably not be used.


Valvetronic hardware will likely be replaced with a traditional twin cam setup. Most E46 race cars running the M54 engine has the Double VANOS unit replaced/removed.

In fact, I would bet it wouldn't even use the existing N54 (?) block. The alumninm/magnesium sleeve probably won't be able to hold up to the rigors of racing and the high RPMs it'll see regularly. Then again, if anyone can work some racing magic into these engines, the Turner boys (or whatever engine supplier they use) are it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Valvetronic hardware will likely be replaced with a traditional twin cam setup. Most E46 race cars running the M54 engine has the Double VANOS unit replaced/removed.
> 
> In fact, I would bet it wouldn't even use the existing N54 (?) block. The alumninm/magnesium sleeve probably won't be able to hold up to the rigors of racing and the high RPMs it'll see regularly. Then again, if anyone can work some racing magic into these engines, the Turner boys (or whatever engine supplier they use) are it.


Yeah-- I was wondering about the block too. I thought that most of these race series have rules about what can be changed-- I doubt they'd allow a completely different block, right? Or even head? On M54 race cars, I know they disable or remove VANOS, but that's a lot different than using a completely different head. Maybe they'll lock the Valvetronic assembly in place, and use a regular throttle body? If it was allowed, where will racers get a traditional head for these things-- will M50/2/4 type heads bolt on? Would that even be legal?
Will they just drop in the old M54 based motors? Would that be legal (I really doubt it)? I'm really curious to see how the e90 gets dealt with.

I asked the 3 series product manaager about this at the 3 across America event in Manhattan but he didn't know and didn't seem to be interested.

ANyone from Turner care to shed a little light?


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

dhabes said:


>


 :wow: :wow: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :wow: :wow:

That car and Pam Anderson.

Just two more beautiful things I'll never get to ride in.


----------

